# How many cars do you NOT like?!



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

I've owned the 535d for about 6 months now, i like it, but discussions with the boyfriend and plans for our future etc, looking at vehicles and what we are going to do etc, realisation of how fussy I am, or just how many cars don't meet the ******** you want for the price bracket. 

Seems to me everything is massively underpowered. I know it's not the be all and end all, but really struggle to think I anything I'd replace the beemer with if I'm truthful?!

Anyone else like that.....


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

Why on earth is cri teria blocked lol


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Zaf Vxr? M5 tourer ?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Not everything is underpowered, just cars with lots of power usually cost lots of money. 

You can trade that off buying an old powerful car, but powerful cars usually always come with big bills. 

In the long run there isn't usually many ways to own and run a fast car for little money.


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

I agree with you. I mean an Audi a5 tdi with 140bhp what's that all about? An old civic from 1989 left the factory with 160bhp. There's no excuse for underpowered cars.


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

Steve said:


> Zaf Vxr? M5 tourer ?


Nah wouldn't have a zaf and couldn't maintain an m5


4d_dc2 said:


> I agree with you. I mean an Audi a5 tdi with 140bhp what's that all about? An old civic from 1989 left the factory with 160bhp. There's no excuse for underpowered cars.


I was looking at an audi today, ticked all the boxes. Til I saw the power.

No. Just no.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

We went from a Meg RS250 to a Audi A5 Cab 170bhp diesel, sold it 6mths later as I was bored to tears with it.

It's a massive struggle to find a car that ticks all of your boxes, price, spec, mileage, cost etc etc......

Stick with what you've got for now??


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

There's always a compromise as no one car will do everything. I found the only way to tick the boxes for us (me) was to run 3 cars between the 2 of us. 2 kids, 2 dogs and living out of town meant I needed something quite big and practical. Mrs wanted small, fun and economical and I wanted a fun driver's car. Doing it that way meant older cars and increased running costs but all boxes ticked. This way I get a 2 seater for fun, a daily that can be abused and an economical town car. Probably only costs about 20-30% more overall but my compromise was on vehicle age not on the other boxes I needed to tick.


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

nbray67 said:


> We went from a Meg RS250 to a Audi A5 Cab 170bhp diesel, sold it 6mths later as I was bored to tears with it.
> 
> It's a massive struggle to find a car that ticks all of your boxes, price, spec, mileage, cost etc etc......
> 
> Stick with what you've got for now??


I am, for a long while. But it's just when we discuss what new car to get. Fancy replacing the 535d with a 335d tourer tbh. It's about all that I can actually look at and like, had my heart set on a merc, c220 cdi til I had a bit play with one and was distinctly unimpressed, then went home and checked spec and realised why it was abysmal 😯


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

I might have to resign myself to the fact it's no more hot hatches. 

He said would get me a mk2 focus rs or a new gtc Vxr when it comes to it but tbh I don't want either. Had enough performance ford's to last a lifetime and couldn't spend the money on a gtc for the problems they have and the depreciation you'd encounter. Will have to be a Bmw dick for the foreseeable.


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Maybe you're just going to need to compromise a little......

One of my cars is a 2000my Audi A4 avant 1.8 non turbo - massively underpowered for the size of car and by todays standards, but it's got a big boot and was £300 (yes, three hundred). Another one is an Golf V6 in silver - not a colour I would have chosen, but again, the price was right.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm quite picky about cars but power for me is not the ultimate thing. I like cars that look good - it's about how you arrive, not how fast. Don't get me wrong I love fast cars but they tend to be costly to maintain and run.


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

Andy-P said:


> Maybe you're just going to need to compromise a little......
> 
> One of my cars is a 2000my Audi A4 avant 1.8 non turbo - massively underpowered for the size of car and by todays standards, but it's got a big boot and was £300 (yes, three hundred). Another one is an Golf V6 in silver - not a colour I would have chosen, but again, the price was right.


True but right now. It's not viable. If I had a track car still I wouldn't care a bit!



Blueberry said:


> I'm quite picky about cars but power for me is not the ultimate thing. I like cars that look good - it's about how you arrive, not how fast. Don't get me wrong I love fast cars but they tend to be costly to maintain and run.


I want a nice luxurious car with a bit of poke, gone are the days of flying big spec big problem performance cars.


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

Think I need to grow up and reign my sights in a bit

And when I can. I'll buy a nice m3 😊👍


----------



## wrxsti (Feb 3, 2013)

C350 CDI Sport?


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

SarahS23 said:


> Think I need to grow up and reign my sights in a bit
> 
> And when I can. I'll buy a nice m3 😊👍


Never ever grow up, that's the worst trap ever! Just get a multicar policy and split your sensible mileage with your fun mileage across 2 cars 

If you aren't doing all of your miles in the performance car it isn't as expensive to run


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

Geordieexile said:


> Never ever grow up, that's the worst trap ever! Just get a multicar policy and split your sensible mileage with your fun mileage across 2 cars
> 
> If you aren't doing all of your miles in the performance car it isn't as expensive to run


That's what we discussed. As he can use the car to drive to work and park up and I can use the daily. At mo I've got 535d bmw and he's got a vauxhall monaro lwb for his stock car and trailer but we don't need a van as he's selling the stock car. 


wrxsti said:


> C350 CDI Sport?


Never looked at them. I don't want a new car right now anyway if just got me thinking.


----------



## wrxsti (Feb 3, 2013)

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...new,new/engine-size-cars/3l_to_3-9l?logcode=p


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

SarahS23 said:


> I might have to resign myself to the fact it's no more hot hatches.
> 
> He said would get me a mk2 focus rs or a new gtc Vxr when it comes to it but tbh I don't want either. Had enough performance ford's to last a lifetime and couldn't spend the money on a gtc for the problems they have and the depreciation you'd encounter. Will have to be a Bmw dick for the foreseeable.


Generous boyfriend to buy you a car at that kind of money.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Define massively underpowered.

Lots of hot hatches seem quite reasonable to me, especially the megane, clio, giulietta, love them all.

How much power do you really need in an everyday commuting car?

The m3 had imho too much power for the road and was too slow on a track, I wouldn't have one again, a giulietta on the other hand....

I dislike most cars because they're so ****ing boring, not because they're slower than the m3 was.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Fiesta ST IMO is as good hot hatch. I bought one new in March, never had a new Ford before infact not had any Fords since 1986 & I recon it is a very good hot hatch at 182 BHP standard in a small car!

Just bought a new Freelander 2 Metropolis for the sensible stuff.


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

Kerr said:


> Generous boyfriend to buy you a car at that kind of money.


It'd be a car for both of us not just him, our joint weekender.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I dont hate individual cars as such, but i hate certain concepts that dont make sense to me. Things like the C3 pluriel or city cars that are not practical, like Nissan Note that takes ages to charge.


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Anything hybrid :wave:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

leehob said:


> Anything hybrid :wave:


leave now.

:car:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

SarahS23 said:


> I was looking at an audi today, ticked all the boxes. Til I saw the power.
> 
> No. Just no.


Why not just look at one with a bigger engine then? There's loads of cars out there to choose from with better performance than the 535d, and there's plenty of Audi's with big engines so why look at a low powered one and complain??

BHP is only half the story anyway.


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

SteveyG said:


> Why not just look at one with a bigger engine then? There's loads of cars out there to choose from with better performance than the 535d, and there's plenty of Audi's with big engines so why look at a low powered one and complain??
> 
> BHP is only half the story anyway.


I was just surprised haven't really looked into it it just surprises me generally how little oomph they've got.


----------



## THQuattro (Jun 13, 2014)

SarahS23 said:


> I might have to resign myself to the fact it's no more hot hatches.
> 
> He said would get me a mk2 focus rs or a new gtc Vxr when it comes to it but tbh I don't want either. Had enough performance ford's to last a lifetime and couldn't spend the money on a gtc for the problems they have and the depreciation you'd encounter. Will have to be a Bmw dick for the foreseeable.


I love the look of the Alpina.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

You're right.

I look around at cars these days and I end up looking at various prices, ages etc and there is very little out there that makes me think, 'Yes I could own/live with that'.

Everybody has an Audi, BMW, VW or Peugeot it seems down here in Cornwall.

Plus with the way things are going, new models aren't radically different to the outgoing models so everything looks the same and it gets really boring really quickly when you're looking for something 'Different'.

You want something to catch your eye and be something you haven't noticed before but it doesn't happen.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

asonda said:


> You're right.
> 
> I look around at cars these days and I end up looking at various prices, ages etc and there is very little out there that makes me think, 'Yes I could own/live with that'.
> 
> ...


That's what I often think.

However if you want a reasonably sensible car with 4/5 seats, like the car to be RWD and have a nice engine with good power, you can't see many cars to be different with.

You consider all the options, then realise that you don't actually have much options.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

This thread sounds very familiar. I sat my bike test a number of years ago. Cheap and very quick which gives me the speed hit I need and day to day for the high miles I run a 520d which is decent enough and returns 50 mpg. Go and sit your bike test for speed per pound you'll not beat it......


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

SarahS23 said:


> I've owned the 535d for about 6 months now, i like it, but discussions with the boyfriend and plans for our future etc, looking at vehicles and what we are going to do etc, realisation of how fussy I am, or just how many cars don't meet the ******** you want for the price bracket.
> 
> Seems to me everything is massively underpowered. I know it's not the be all and end all, but really struggle to think I anything I'd replace the beemer with if I'm truthful?!
> 
> Anyone else like that.....


Keep the BMW if you like it, are you downgrading or upgrading? saw no mention of what the future involves so cant guess why you need a different car 



andystevens said:


> Fiesta ST IMO is as good hot hatch. I bought one new in March, never had a new Ford before infact not had any Fords since 1986 & I recon it is a very good hot hatch at 182 BHP standard in a small car!
> 
> Just bought a new Freelander 2 Metropolis for the sensible stuff.


completely agree :thumb: I had a Fiesta Turbo Diesel as my first car, then went onto 2 Clio's before ending up back to ford, The ST is outstanding and deserves the reviews it gets, it's the best car ive ever driven including some much more expensive ones and always puts a smile on my face


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I would agree with Steveyg, if your looking for something with a lot of power go looking at models with decent engines in them - there's lots of cars from audi/bmw/mercedes etc. which are quick cars and have more than adequate power, just depends how deep your pockets are... 

As someone else also said nowadays there isn't anywhere to use a car with loads of power because the roads are so crowded so are they worth the additional expense?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Although ultimately you don't need huge power figures in the real world, there is a joy to have a nice big relaxed engine that doesn't need to work hard for general driving, yet can open up and give a good bit of fun when needed.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

m4rkymark said:


> I would agree with Steveyg, if your looking for something with a lot of power go looking at models with decent engines in them - there's lots of cars from audi/bmw/mercedes etc. which are quick cars and have more than adequate power, just depends how deep your pockets are...
> 
> As someone else also said nowadays there isn't anywhere to use a car with loads of power because the roads are so crowded so are they worth the additional expense?


Uhhh, like, a track?


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

RisingPower said:


> Uhhh, like, a track?


How often do people do track days in their daily car - Once/twice a year if their lucky and they aren't hardcore enthusiasts? im pretty sure OP isn't going to go off and do track days. I'm guessing 99.5% of the population don't go shopping for cars and rejecting them thinking this isn't suitable for track days.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

m4rkymark said:


> How often do people do track days in their daily car - Once/twice a year if their lucky and they aren't hardcore enthusiasts? im pretty sure OP isn't going to go off and do track days. I'm guessing 99.5% of the population don't go shopping for cars and rejecting them thinking this isn't suitable for track days.


There you go then, doesn't need much power.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

asonda said:


> You're right.
> 
> I look around at cars these days and I end up looking at various prices, ages etc and there is very little out there that makes me think, 'Yes I could own/live with that'.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more.

I have had loads of Vxrs and currently in a 14 plate Arden blue Corsa modified so a bit more power and better handling but nothing daft.
Now I change my car every year daft but my choice so was eagerly awaiting the new Corsa VXR in Spring next year of which I would have ordered.

But uh oh....it looks the same in profile and give or take a few different bits as in front end boot and interior it's the same bloody car.....I'm out!


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

R0B said:


> Couldn't agree more.
> 
> I have had loads of Vxrs and currently in a 14 plate Arden blue Corsa modified so a bit more power and better handling but nothing daft.
> Now I change my car every year daft but my choice so was eagerly awaiting the new Corsa VXR in Spring next year of which I would have ordered.
> ...


Not good! 


Kerr said:


> Although ultimately you don't need huge power figures in the real world, there is a joy to have a nice big relaxed engine that doesn't need to work hard for general driving, yet can open up and give a good bit of fun when needed.


That's exactly my thought.


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

m4rkymark said:


> How often do people do track days in their daily car - Once/twice a year if their lucky and they aren't hardcore enthusiasts? im pretty sure OP isn't going to go off and do track days. I'm guessing 99.5% of the population don't go shopping for cars and rejecting them thinking this isn't suitable for track days.


This why I'd have another track car tbh, but just not feasible.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I can see where the op is coming from tbh, in buying and selling cheap cars to pass the time I've ended up keeping a few for various reasons. We have a Volvo S40 2.0D SE and its 136 bhp Ford/PSA Diesel engine is a bit slow when you wind it up. The 177 bhp D5 is much better however as it feels faster than it is.

My CLK 230K only has 44 bhp less than my old CLK 430 V8 and it's almost as quick. I still preferred driving the lazy V8 though. Our X5 was the V8 one too even though a 3.0i manual is quicker you can't beat that V8 rumble and even tough it's a 2.3 ton 6.5 foot tall 4x4 where speed isn't even an option, the way it got noisy when I planted my foot into the carpet made it worthwhile.

That said, these days I have a car with 450 bhp and I drive it like an old duffer, the more power I have the slower I seem to drive. It's an illusion though just cos the car is so fast when you plant it, especially if you sneeze and blip the throttle. It'll drop a couple of cogs and be off if you don't watch it haha


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> I can see where the op is coming from tbh, in buying and selling cheap cars to pass the time I've ended up keeping a few for various reasons. We have a Volvo S40 2.0D SE and its 136 bhp Ford/PSA Diesel engine is a bit slow when you wind it up. The 177 bhp D5 is much better however as it feels faster than it is.
> 
> My CLK 230K only has 44 bhp less than my old CLK 430 V8 and it's almost as quick. I still preferred driving the lazy V8 though. Our X5 was the V8 one too even though a 3.0i manual is quicker you can't beat that V8 rumble and even tough it's a 2.3 ton 6.5 foot tall 4x4 where speed isn't even an option, the way it got noisy when I planted my foot into the carpet made it worthwhile.
> 
> That said, these days I have a car with 450 bhp and I drive it like an old duffer, the more power I have the slower I seem to drive. It's an illusion though just cos the car is so fast when you plant it, especially if you sneeze and blip the throttle. It'll drop a couple of cogs and be off if you don't watch it haha


I am the same. I get very bored very easy with cars that just don't do it for me tbh.

The BM has a bit of a grunt, goes sideways and feels good to drive, for a good price it's a lot of car tbh.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Well I used to have an M5. Cant say it wasn't fun lol. It was awesome, just ended up paying way too much on things like the clutch which went at about 47k miles. 

Thing is, it had too much power. No point in getting anything with over 350hp nowadays, cant even use it! Literally did my head in when getting the M5 to 90-100mph and it felt like it "wanted" to go faster and I couldnt in risk of losing my license. 

An issue with BMW's - everyone thinks your a knob, especially if you have an M5 roaring its head off every 100m until it hits traffic. Same with Audi's to an extent. Maybe its just the way they get driven, like someone stole them?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Rayaan said:


> Well I used to have an M5. Cant say it wasn't fun lol. It was awesome, just ended up paying way too much on things like the clutch which went at about 47k miles.
> 
> Thing is, it had too much power. No point in getting anything with over 350hp nowadays, cant even use it! Literally did my head in when getting the M5 to 90-100mph and it felt like it "wanted" to go faster and I couldnt in risk of losing my license.
> 
> An issue with BMW's - everyone thinks your a knob, especially if you have an M5 roaring its head off every 100m until it hits traffic. Same with Audi's to an extent. Maybe its just the way they get driven, like someone stole them?


350bhp... I'm finding 170bhp is practically useless. In Cornwall the 742 year olds do 35mph in 60mph zones, with blind corners etc you just have to sit back, get angry and wonder why they're driving too slow.

I'm actually intending to buy an E39 M5 in the future, possibly next year, need to see how things go but I've decided Yolo and I want to do a 'ring trip to Germany in it 

And go out for drives at night when I'll at least be able to accelerate as quickly as possible to the speed limit


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

asonda said:


> 350bhp... I'm finding 170bhp is practically useless. In cornwall the 742 year olds do 35mph in 60mph zones, with blind corners etc you just have to sit back, get angry and wonder why they're driving too slow.
> 
> I'm actually intending to buy an e39 m5 in the future, possibly next year, need to see how things go but i've decided yolo and i want to do a 'ring trip to germany in it
> 
> and go out for drives at night when i'll at least be able to accelerate as quickly as possible to the speed limit


😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

SarahS23 said:


> 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂


I can only see Squares  No emoticons for me


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

^ This!!! I find 136 bhp in the S40 pathetic for overtaking and the 231 bhp in the CLK not much better. The country lanes are short and the straight bits not long enough to wind an average joe car up to speed for a safe overtake.

I know some will say such driving is not necessary but 27 mph in a 60? Really!!! Drive a 4 cyl diesel or the like and you'll be caught out in the wrong gear or hit the rev limiter by accident in your hurry for a safe maneuver.

A more powerful car does everything a less powerful one does just as well, but it accelerates better, goes faster and is lots of fun on track if you're that way inclined. I'm taking my 911 back to it's home in Stuttgart before a ring trip next year and hopefully the DB9 will go on a little GT holiday before then too  Need to at least get to Rockingham, see how fast I can get it down that straight lol


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I was more saying that 170bhp is too much considering Johnny C1 and Mrs Kia Picanto do 0.4mph everywhere and there's sweet FA you can do about it.

Given a chance you can over take but travelling at the speed limit, just 60mph on relatively easy roads and safe do so blah blah....you end up behind the next person, then the next then the next. It's never ending.

I genuinely believe there should be a competency test for people to complete on a regular basis. If you aren't capable/confident enough to drive a vehicle at speed to match the conditions/complexity of a road...you need further training or become eligible for cheaper public transport or something.

It's sad and I'm sorry if I offend here but I sit there behind people some days and think what gives them the right to hold my life up.

What gets my goat is the people mentioned above that do 35mph in a 60 zone, normally carry on doing 35mph when they go into a 30mph or 20mph zone. makes no sense.

Like I said, I am perfectly happy with people doing the speed limit.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

asonda said:


> I was more saying that 170bhp is too much considering Johnny C1 and Mrs Kia Picanto do 0.4mph everywhere and there's sweet FA you can do about it.
> 
> Given a chance you can over take but travelling at the speed limit, just 60mph on relatively easy roads and safe do so blah blah....you end up behind the next person, then the next then the next. It's never ending.
> 
> ...


Happening all too often now.

the frustration is horrific at times.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Sarah what are you wanting?

I think the overwhelming solution to everybodies issues here is tuning and modifying.

Could you not map the 535? I'm sure it would be alot more effective than mapping the VXR without any more hardware.

Again you could swap for the 335D and map?

The other thing to consider is noise. Sometimes if you have a loud or grunty car, it can sometimes exaggerate the "power" that you are feeling.

Ultimately, what are you looking for? A fast car that does what?


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

asonda said:


> I can only see Squares  No emoticons for me


Let me describe

'Pmsl '


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

B17BLG said:


> Sarah what are you wanting?
> 
> I think the overwhelming solution to everybodies issues here is tuning and modifying.
> 
> ...


I don't know really. I wish I could have kept the VXR in all honesty but just want possible, just want something newer than the 535 that will cope with my work kit (needs to be big) plus a bit of poke, that looks nice inside and out and that's about it! Shouldn't be hard.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

sarahs23 said:


> i don't know really. I wish i could have kept the vxr in all honesty but just want possible, just want something newer than the 535 that will cope with my work kit (needs to be big) plus a bit of poke, that looks nice inside and out and that's about it! Shouldn't be hard.


f10 535?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> ^ This!!! I find 136 bhp in the S40 pathetic for overtaking and the 231 bhp in the CLK not much better. The country lanes are short and the straight bits not long enough to wind an average joe car up to speed for a safe overtake.
> 
> I know some will say such driving is not necessary but 27 mph in a 60? Really!!! Drive a 4 cyl diesel or the like and you'll be caught out in the wrong gear or hit the rev limiter by accident in your hurry for a safe maneuver.
> 
> A more powerful car does everything a less powerful one does just as well, but it accelerates better, goes faster and is lots of fun on track if you're that way inclined. I'm taking my 911 back to it's home in Stuttgart before a ring trip next year and hopefully the DB9 will go on a little GT holiday before then too  Need to at least get to Rockingham, see how fast I can get it down that straight lol


It's a big heavy car, what the heck were you expecting?

Something like 235bhp in a giulietta or clio is plenty.

Actually, no it doesn't, there's a thing called mpg


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

asonda said:


> f10 535?


Hmm might look at them but they're gonna be pretty pricy


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> It's a big heavy car, what the heck were you expecting?
> 
> Something like 235bhp in a giulietta or clio is plenty.
> 
> Actually, no it doesn't, there's a thing called mpg


Lol, knew that was coming! That said, the DB9 is the heaviest of the lot and the most powerful and it does better mpg than the Merc haha

Is true lots of power and lightness works better :thumb: The old 911 proves that tbh :doublesho


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

asonda said:


> I was more saying that 170bhp is too much considering Johnny C1 and Mrs Kia Picanto do 0.4mph everywhere and there's sweet FA you can do about it.
> 
> Given a chance you can over take but travelling at the speed limit, just 60mph on relatively easy roads and safe do so blah blah....you end up behind the next person, then the next then the next. It's never ending.
> 
> ...


I completely agree, no problem with anyone doing the speed limit, but seem to get those who do 40mph everywhere :wall:

For overtaking, I think modern turbo engines can help, the first car for ease of overtaking I loved was my dads Golf TSI with 170bhp where it's supercharged and then turbo charged. Then there's the new Mini Cooper 1.5 3cylnder twinturbo 134bhp, not slow by any means but doesn't inspire confident overtaking find the revs are a little slower to build and get it moving quickly although very low miles on it yet, my dad thought me good principle of overtaking is to take a run up to carry more speed by the time your level with the car to get past quicker and safer. Where I live there's plenty of tractors and amazes me the people who drive right up behind it and put there foot down at 25 mph and pull out and take forever to get past, often dangerously. The fiesta ST with 180 or 200 on over boost is a very eager car from no revs at all and makes overtaking a very easy where needs be


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

To an extent BHP means jack all around town anyway. Ability to hold speed is only good for the autobahn! Torque is what most people are wanting when they say POWERRR!

On the rare occasions that I need to overtake, the 300hp in my RX is more than enough to haul its 2 tonne obesity to stupid speeds, i've never been left wanting more power and Ive driven plenty of quick cars. Although I guess the instant torque does help a lot.

I guess its the equivalent of measuring your manhood isn't it? Dont know what most people would do with a 10 incher but its not stopping people from buying enhancement pills is it?! 

Seriously off topic but dont you just hate those idiots on the A64 (and other motorways for that matter) in little VW Up's doing 100+mph overtaking you like they need to prove a point? I wonder if the back will touch the front when its wrapped around a tree?


----------



## swirlyboy (Apr 14, 2011)

SarahS23 said:


> I might have to resign myself to the fact it's no more hot hatches.
> 
> He said would get me a mk2 focus rs or a new gtc Vxr when it comes to it but tbh I don't want either. Had enough performance ford's to last a lifetime and couldn't spend the money on a gtc for the problems they have and the depreciation you'd encounter. Will have to be a Bmw dick for the foreseeable.


I certainly wouldn't spend £30k on an astra.

This is a much better option http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-RS6-...9402714?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item3395f830da


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

swirlyboy said:


> I certainly wouldn't spend £30k on an astra.
> 
> This is a much better option http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-RS6-...9402714?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item3395f830da


Nice cars, but the running costs are outrageous.


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

Kerr said:


> Nice cars, but the running costs are outrageous.


And maintenance costs lol


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Not sure on the colour combo myself, would prefer a black interior but:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2010-BMW-...1187160?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item1c42e1ee58

There don't seem to be any 535ds for less than 20 odd grand at the moment.


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

A lot of money lol


----------

